# unison automatisch ausführen?

## linpacman

Hallo

Auf der Suche nach einem Tool, welches zwei Verzeichnisse (Notebook lokal und nfs mount) synchronisiert, bin ich auf unison gestoßen. Ich möchte die Synchronisierung automatisch nach dem Start des Notebooks ausführen lassen, was wohl am besten mit unison -ui text -batch funktioniert.

Allerdings bekommt man so nicht mit, ob ein Konflikt vorliegt. Am elegantesten wäre es natürlich, wenn sich in diesem Fall das GUI öffnet und man ansonsten von der Synchronisierung nichts mitbekommt, wenn alles glatt läuft.

Wie könnte man das realisieren?

----------

## 69719

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs

----------

## l3u

@escor:

 *linpacman wrote:*   

> Am elegantesten wäre es natürlich, wenn sich in diesem Fall das GUI öffnet und man ansonsten von der Synchronisierung nichts mitbekommt, wenn alles glatt läuft. Wie könnte man das realisieren?

 

Ich sag mal Themaverfehlung. Wie man ein Programm automatisch startet, wird er schon wissen, also spar dir doch einfach so nen RTFM-Post.

----------

## 69719

Es soll zum Weiterdenken in die Richtung

```

konsole -e 'unison -ui text -batch || kdialog --msgbox "Fehler beim sync..."'

```

anregen...

Wozu hat man denn einen Kopf, zum rumtragen wurde er nicht erfunden.

----------

## l3u

Ach so, alles klar – demnächst poste ich dann nur noch Links auf http://www.google.de/ und sage danach, es sollte zum Nachdenken anregen. Aber nichts für ungut.

Wie wär's mit folgendem Vorgehen? unison gibt nur 0 zurück, wenn alles glatt gelaufen ist. Man könnte jetzt per /etc/conf.d/local.start ein script starten, was unison ausführt, und schaut, was passiert, etwa

```
unison -auto -batch -ui text sync.prf

if [[ $? != 0 ]]; then

        do_some_crazy_stuff

fi
```

Damit könnte man dann z. B. unison mit GUI starten. Oder was weiß ich. Wenn KDE schon geladen ist, dann unison direkt starten, ansonsten ne Datei in ~/.kde/Autostart anlegen, die dann unison startet.

----------

## think4urs11

Wie man anhand des Studiums des Wiki-Artikels zu der Erkenntnis kommen soll via Abfrage des Exitcodes des unison-Aufrufs abhängig vom Ergebnis eine Meldung auf den Bildschirm zu setzen erschließt sich mir auch nicht wirklich.

Abgesehen davon geht selbst dies noch an der eigentlichen Fragestellung vorbei die da war 'ich nur wolle GUI von Unison sehen wenn Problem'.

Etwas mehr Themennähe bei Antworten 'wär schon schön'.

----------

## linpacman

Danke für die Hinweise.

@Libby: Das ist eine schöne Lösung, die bisher einwandfrei funktioniert.

----------

